# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  Онлайн игры! Играете? играли? будете играть?

## Stych

*Вот интересно как вы к ним относитесь? Раньше я к ним относился как-то пренебрежительно, но после того как убил полгода на ogame.by по гостевому доступу, я понял это крайне опасно)) Теряешься во времени и пространстве)) Можно потерять очень многое, а приобрести сомнительный опыт логического мышления и т.д. и т.п. Поэтому я против них - затягивают, а слабохарактерных людей могут и довести до чего нибудь плохого. Вот так. А вы как считаете?*

----------


## Akasey

а я пока на Огэйме сижу немного...пока сойдёт, попозже перейду на что-нибудь активное

----------


## Пацаваца

В интернете сижу давно,но только вчера впервые решил погамать по сетке)Поиграл немного в контру,вспомнил молодость))

----------


## dr. Watson

А я зарядил CoD 4 по сетке. Иногда валят быстрее, чем возрождаюсь, а иногда ничего прикольно. Но я люблю, когда у игры есть начало и конец.

----------


## Serj_2k

я не играю и не пробовал.
как-то зашёл на сервер QIIIA и офигел, как изменилась квака .... хлопцы, местами, натренерованы прям нереально круто ))

----------


## Mitrej

Раньше гамал на ogame.by, а сейчас по тиху в lineageII.

----------


## HARON

Я вообще пробовал в контру,но я как-то больше любитель стратегий.Мот кто подскажет какие есть игрушки.

----------


## Mitrej

*Харон* в стратегии (старик, варик и др) да и другие игры (стрелялки, гонки) можно поиграть если подключиться на VPN.

----------


## MOHAPX

Играю в бильярд.

----------


## Laison

WOW  и только WOW =)

----------


## NelsoN

раньше гамал в л2 а щас в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alandr

Раньше гамал в ВоВ А щас ток [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
)
хз, не нравятся мне эти он-лайн игры, не все конечно, но большинство

----------


## misatik

> Я вообще пробовал в контру,но я как-то больше любитель стратегий.Мот кто подскажет какие есть игрушки.


я второе место занял в свое время по Generals !!попробуй мне катит

----------


## BIGm[]n

л2 нагибае вов но и то и то зло, по ентому ушел в тф2 учить нубофф))

_BIGm[]n добавил 30.08.2009 в 21:38_



> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> )
> хз, не нравятся мне эти он-лайн игры, не все конечно, но большинство


ты прав ,имхоето злооооооооо:friends:

----------


## dabra

го сюда [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

был задротом из школы - играл. А так уже стыдно..

Было бы больше времени, играл в World of Warcraft и только в него  В мелкие не люблю играть, возможно и что-то среднее. Возможно Властелин Колец..в Британии от него фанатеют чуваки

презрение к вшивоиграм [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], может потому что не пробовал и не попробую  хз

----------


## tra-ta-ta

а я очень долго играю в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (что-то подобное X-nova, но совсем не X-nova)
Я там уже почётный ветеран, играю на серваке почти 2 года!

----------


## Alexanderr

в онлайне иногда играю в шахматы и шашки . В шахматы на Ajax.Play.com, а в шашки на mail.ru .

----------


## vova230

Простенькая игрушка. 
Нужно передвинуть синие точки так, чтобы линии не пересекались. И сделать это надо за минимальное число ходов.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кстати если эту ссылку вставить на закачку, игру можно скачать себе в комп.

----------


## BiZ111

А сколько трафика в час ест самая прожорливая игра? И какая это? WOW какой-нибудь?

----------


## maxzah

Я вот играю в S.T.A.L.K.E.R чистое небо (по гостю) ! Вот это я называю игрой ! В Сталкере почти тоже самое что и в Call of Duty modern warefare , только там звание на один раунд (например там раунд идёт 1 час 20 минут , то после этого времерни когда раунда закончится и начнётся другой то всё звание пропадает) ! Если кому интересно , то подскажу и помогу что нужно делать что бы в его по гостю поиграть Хи ! Я в Сталкер почти каждый режусь и пока не надоела (там так классно что словами невозможно объяснить) ! Кого заинтересовало пишите мне на E-mail : [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] или мне в ЛИЧКУ !

----------


## Санёк

Скажи плиз как играть по гостю в сталкера!

----------


## maxzah

> Скажи плиз как играть по гостю в сталкера!


Я тебе ЛС послал !

----------


## Sanych

А чего такая секретность??? Отписал бы прямо сюда.

----------


## maxzah

> А чего такая секретность??? Отписал бы прямо сюда.


так ведь даже не кто не просил кроме него ))) , могу если надо тему  создать ))))

----------


## Sanych

Давай в он-лайн играх по типу темы о COD4

----------


## dabra

> а я очень долго играю в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (что-то подобное X-nova, но совсем не X-nova)
> Я там уже почётный ветеран, играю на серваке почти 2 года!


вот там работает этот баг
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Patron

В он-лайн игры, а именно в Counter-Strike 1.6. начал играть относительно недавно, приблизительно 7-9 месяцев назад. Что будет дальше? Скорее всего, заброшу, т.к. надо учится. Это всего лишь компьютерная игра...

----------


## Biosis

Играю в WOW, скоро буду рубать в APB

----------

